

What’s furry, blue and hungry to take over the Internet? - xmpir
http://omnomnomify.com/

======
xmpir
I actually did not know that it is possible to bookmark javascript code...

~~~
pwr
It's actually pretty common:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bookmarklet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bookmarklet)

